# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Nhờ các bác chỉ cách tạo điểm không cắt để giữ chi tiết lại trên vật liệu

## Zeratul

Em cắt laser và muốn để lại 2 hoặc 4 điểm không cắt khoảng nửa mm đến 1 mm như trong hình bên phải ảnh trên mỗi vector để giữ chi tiết lại trên bản vật liệu ko cho nó rụng rời ra, khi nào cắt xong ấn tay cái là nó mới rụng, có cách nào làm nhanh nhất ko các bác chỉ giúp em với  :Frown:  e làm trên corel hoặc artcam ạ  :Frown:  em cảm ơn các bác nhiều  :Frown:

----------


## solero

Google: Bridging/Tabbing in artcam

----------

CKD, Tuanlm

----------


## vusvus

Cắt laser thì vẽ sao cắt vậy cụ chủ ơi

----------

